# Physical Fitness



## canadianblue (4 Nov 2004)

I have a question regarding the physical fitness aspect of the military. In the Canadian Armed Forces what physical fitness activities do you have to do, and if your going in for a military policeman what level of physical fitness would be preferred?

PS: Please be specific, and don't generalize by just saying physical fitness is easy.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Northern Touch (4 Nov 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

http://army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------



## Gouki (4 Nov 2004)

This has been posted about so many times and is not hard at all to find..

Did you do a search on "physical fitness" here?

...Did you even *check* the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre? Because they got it all there in plain sight.


----------



## armyrules (25 Nov 2004)

The CF usually does excercises like pushups chinups and situps and they do allot of runningbefore u apply for the forces u should start an excercise regimen. So u could get in shape. I think that it is a great idea seeing as I have a plan myself and it is working beautifully if u need a plan to follow u could pm me and I'll email it to u if u like. hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Necro99 (29 Dec 2004)

Is it the same requirments for reserve?


----------



## squirl (7 Jan 2005)

hey im new to this forum and i was wondering i read alot about the physical fitness of the canadian forces and i read people saying that for doing pushups you have to go down till you're chest touches the ground. but i also read that you should go down but not touch the ground its getting sort of confusing about what i should follow? im 17 and im graduating this year I am hopping to get into the military thats what i have always wanted to do . so any info you guys could let me know about push ups would be greatly appreciated.
THanks


----------



## Mischiefz (8 Jan 2005)

when I did my physical the biggest things the evaluator looked for were my elbows hitting at least 90 degrees and full lock at top. Ive also heard from others that some want your chin to touch the mat....it all boils down to what your evaluator deems is a proper push up, from hand positioning ( to close together, to spread out...to not going low enough etc ). Best bet before heading in for your physical is to be able to do at least 25+ pushups just to make sure you can pump those extra few where you didnt go down far enough etc


----------



## squirl (8 Jan 2005)

hey thanks alot for the info ill get workin on goin down far and holding it then hopefully i should have no problems with how they ask me to do them again thanks alot!


----------



## Veterans son (8 Jan 2005)

Mischiefz said:
			
		

> when I did my physical the biggest things the evaluator looked for were my elbows hitting at least 90 degrees and full lock at top. Ive also heard from others that some want your chin to touch the mat....it all boils down to what your evaluator deems is a proper push up, from hand positioning ( to close together, to spread out...to not going low enough etc ). Best bet before heading in for your physical is to be able to do at least 25+ pushups just to make sure you can pump those extra few where you didnt go down far enough etc



The pushups sound like the toughest part of the PT test!
My concern is not the amount of pushups you have to do but will they   be
exactly to the CF standard? ???
I do pushups every day but without someone to evaluate me, I may be incorrect during the test! ???


----------



## ab136 (8 Jan 2005)

Veterans son
when you do your fit test the tester will have you lie on face down on the floor. he'll stand over your back and make sure that your hands are under your shoulders with your fingers pointing forward.( this will put the buld of the stress on your tricept).  he will ask you to push up and lack your elbows, he will have his fist on the floor....you lower you body so you shoulder will touch his fist.  that's one push-up.


----------



## Veterans son (8 Jan 2005)

Thanks for your reply, ab136, as it certainly is helpful!


----------



## Chainsaw (12 Jan 2005)

I've been reading over this thread, and I find it worrisome as a prospective member of the Infantry or Combat Engineers, particularly in regards to the PT side of things. I don't expect to have problems with most of BMQ, but the PT is a problem. I can do 45+ push-ups, I've hiked hard trails for ages (20km/day for 7 days), and never once had to fall out of a PT formation. 

Problem is, I can only do 2 chin ups....

I guess what I'm worried about is how much is this going to impede my progress. I can swim, run, do sit-ups and push ups, I just can't do chin-ups. Any thoughts?


----------



## armyrules (13 Jan 2005)

You will have ro learn how to do more I knoqw its a hard thing ta say but its true. Good luck dude


----------



## Ghost (13 Jan 2005)

Don't worry if your not doing it properly they will tell you once and then start screaming at you how to do it the proper way.

Ah memories  ;D 

I held my breath so I wouldn't laugh when the insturctor was screaming at me.


----------



## canadianblue (14 Jan 2005)

Well, right now my workout plan is as follows. 

At least three times a week within a 40 minute time period
3-5 sets of 35 pushups
3-5 sets of 40 crunches

3 times a week running between 4-8 kilometres

So far its been working for me, the most pushups I can do is 50 and I think that number is starting to improve somewhat.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (25 Jan 2005)

I don't know if this is the right place for this , but how does the CF feel about the use of protein and creatine supplements ? I use them regularly, usually before a workout, as I seem to not function all that well on an empty tummy. would there be a problem on basic with sucking back a protein shake before PT? with a creatine chaser of course!


----------



## Sappo (25 Jan 2005)

in regards to the protein shake/creatine... you have enough time to get dressed in the morning and pack away your kit.... they say we are supposed to drink lots of water before PT, but we rarely even are given the chance to get that into us... so I highly doubt you will have time to drink down a protein shake or anything like that, without barfing it up during PT.


----------



## armyrules (28 Jan 2005)

I share the same view as Sappo I don't think thatyou will have enough time to chug down that shake in the morning. cheers and good luck


----------



## Bert (28 Jan 2005)

A problem with protein shakes is the storage and supply of the powder.  Assuming your
going to St.Jean, you may want to make sure you are allowed to have it.  Recruits
are not allowed to have "food" in the barracks.

Secondly, BMQ is not an overall fitness course.  It will challenge/develop your physical
and cardio conditioning and endurance, but not bulk you up.  You'd be wasting money 
on powder.  The meals served in the St.Jean mess are pretty good and you'll get 
sufficient protein from your choices of food.

I'd suggest waiting until after BMQ where you have more control over your fitness training 
and get the protein powder then.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (29 Jan 2005)

thanx for the insight.
its appreciated


----------



## Gouki (29 Jan 2005)

Are you a built guy now? I could see the use of protein powder then. My friend who is a bodybuilder and completed his BMQ near the end of last year took protein powder with him. He lost about 8 lbs. (much to his dismay) but really without it, he may have lost more.


----------



## Bert (29 Jan 2005)

Well, protein in itself doesn't build muscle.  Its just a source of nutrient in a process that
allows the body to repair muscle tissue.  Its certainly important in any fitness regime and
normal everyday life.  The trick is knowing how much protein one needs.  

BMQ is not a muscle strengthening course.  You don't spend hours at a gym pumping iron
or utilize the body exclusively in that way.  You'll be marching, running, moving around, 
climbing obstacles, carrying loads, primarily moving from point A to point B as quickly
as one can.  The body will adapt by increasing cardio capacity and physical endurance but
you won't leave BMQ with more muscle mass.

The St.Jean mess provides good meals and you can tailor what you eat for better 
protein/carb ratio.  You need the carbs but theres lots of protein sources provided.

I'd question if protein powder (and its not cheap) in addition to real food would 
provide any benefit during this course.  

Your friend may have lost weight during the course, but likely it was due to fat/water loss
and the change in physical training.  I doubt extra protein would have helped.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (29 Jan 2005)

I would not say I'm huge, but i do use supplements to aid in building muscle . if meals can be tailored for individual wants or needs then that should suffice. I don't supplement alot of protein, I think we all know what happens when you take too much : Its just an aid for me.


----------

